
SoftBank plans to sell $14bn stake in telecom unit - mlacks
https://www.fnlondon.com/articles/softbank-plans-to-sell-14bn-stake-in-telecom-unit-20200828
======
mlacks
From the article:

The sale will lower its stake in the telecom unit, known as SoftBank to 40%
from 62%, ending its position as majority shareholder. It will remain the
largest shareholder of the company, which is one of Japan’s biggest mobile-
phone providers.

